# Michigan Tourney, Champion's Challenge



## emiliozapata (Mar 4, 2009)

I am planning on grappling at this event. Has anyone competed here who can tell me what it is like, the website for the event is very limited in providing any sort of info.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a pretty typical open tournament... maybe you ought to try to compete in more than one event...


----------



## emiliozapata (Mar 4, 2009)

unfortunately the karate and grappling events run simultaneously so there is no way to do both, I have been working on my nunchaku and would have liked to do a form though.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Emilio, my club went down and competed in BJJ a few years ago, it was your basic tourny, gi/ no gi with the standard bjj scoring point system.


----------



## Raynac (Mar 7, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 9, 2009)

Raynac said:


> good luck!



I second that, good luck!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like this took place back in February - are you looking to compete next year??


----------



## emiliozapata (Mar 18, 2009)

No , it is Mar 28 2009 in Auburn Hills MI. My training has been going well, Monday I did some hill sprint intervals during which I did some pummel drills, some pickups, spins, guard situps, picnic table shoulder presses from the knees, randori etc in between every sprint, it was great and I will be able to get in a few more sessions like this before the event. I am still undecided on whether to do gi or no gi though.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2009)

Got a link?


----------



## emiliozapata (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.dragonkarate.net/

this is the school hosting the event, should be a fun time.


----------



## emiliozapata (Apr 14, 2009)

so i ended up not competing. i got up early saturday and drove almost 2 hours to get to this thing and once there found out they were now charging 75 dollars for at the door registration. where this change came about i dont know but i was expecting to pay 45 which i still think is a tad high to compete. i walked away and instead went and had a fun day recreating and doing some conditioning at lost lake (a big sledding hill). I am now looking for a Judo tourney, since Judo comps are much cheaper. In the meantime, I have been keeping up with my combat conditioning


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 14, 2009)

emiliozapata said:


> so i ended up not competing. i got up early saturday and drove almost 2 hours to get to this thing and once there found out they were now charging 75 dollars for at the door registration. where this change came about i dont know but i was expecting to pay 45 which i still think is a tad high to compete. i walked away and instead went and had a fun day recreating and doing some conditioning at lost lake (a big sledding hill). I am now looking for a Judo tourney, since Judo comps are much cheaper. In the meantime, I have been keeping up with my combat conditioning



That's pretty cool; a good example of ingenuity and training. You don't always need a gym.  Thanks for posting that!


----------

